# should we leave sharm el sheikh



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

Everyone around us is leaving. This morning the Swedish reps all left and they told me that it is only the English and Belgium that are here now. My apartment block is now empty. I know there is no trouble here but they are saying we will run out of food and water very very soon.
What is everyone else doing???


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm still undecided


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

If everyone is leaving then it's a sign you should while you still can. The thing is the start of any clashes have only just begun, they could die down or get worse but Mubarak could go the way of the Shah and start brutalizing his people until they force him in strength.


----------



## Firecat (Feb 3, 2011)

Watching the news here in the Uk I would advise leaving Sharm as it's only a matter of time before trouble starts as the Pres is not going quietly.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A car is coming for me now.... I am off


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> A car is coming for me now.... I am off


Be safe. Let us know if you end up in Cyprus.lane:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pretty certain I am off to Jeddah...lol but still waiting for the car


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Pretty certain I am off to Jeddah...lol but still waiting for the car



As long as ur out and safe.

The US said anyone wishing to leave should make their way to the airport today. Will probably wont be able to get out tomorrow.


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

I think Sharm is likely to remain calm. Apparently police outnumber the none police here and the military are already present in El Tur and on the main entrances to Sharm. If protests were to start in the Red Sea resorts it would be their biggest mistake yet, they rely heavily on the revenue generated by tourism so they'd be damaging themselves further in the long run.

I have no immediate to plans to evacuate and nor does anybody else I know here. Plus I've noone to look after my cat! Haha!

Safe trips to all those evacuating.


----------



## Busy Sue (Jun 26, 2010)

I am in Hurghada and there are alot of British here and there are a lot of people staying and are not going to leave. There is no trouble here either but it is quiet and the supermarkets are getting lower on certain items. I will not go but will wait it out and see what happens with the government.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you can get out then why stay? The instability is going to last for a few more weeks. I have an American friend who has a house in a secure neighbourhood outside Cairo. Last week he rescued my dogs from our apartment in maadi. All the expats on our street are evacuated so the place is mostly deserted except for private security and the boabs (not to mention a few tanks). 

I was on vacation in Mexico when all this started, go figure. Stuck up here in freezing Canada now. My return ticket to Cairo is March 10. Fingers crossed.


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

For those people considering leaving the region of Sharm El Sheikh, I have a contact for a British company here in Sharm who are ensuring properties are in safe hands whilst you're away. If anybody would like their website and contact information please PM me.

Sharm still remains calm although some hotels have closed due to lack of guests and supplies are low on things such as water, fruit, veg, petrol etc.


----------

